# Am I being too sensitive



## Fertilityhawk (Jan 22, 2015)

Hello ladies

Just wondered if I could vent for a moment and also ask your advice?  

My SIL has had her 2nd baby today, which is wonderful news, we're so happy for her.  But my frustrations come with my in laws.  They've always been terrible at communication but this takes it to another level.  My SIL was booked in today to have a C section as baby was breach.  We didn't know what time she was going into Theatre so at 12.30 today I text my FIL and asked if they'd heard anything.  My MIL then called my mobile and said "well she was booked in for a C Section this morning as baby was breach"  I mean FFS we knew that!! and then she said that she had a baby girl at 9.30 this morning.  I couldn't believe it, they'd known for more than 3 hours and not even bothered to send a paltry text    

I probably should point out here that we don't live in the same area as DH's family we're about a 90 minute drive away.  They know all about our struggles to conceive, they ask questions every now and then but don't take much interest.

I know they have always been terrible at communicating but this is big family news regarding my DH's sister!!  It took a moment that should have been exciting and joyous and just turned it into something that really annoyed me.  Is this normal or am I being too sensitive?

Sorry to rant, just feeling a total mixture of emotions today.

xxxx


----------



## staceysm (Nov 18, 2010)

Hi,

They sound like my husbands family.  I have a lovely sister in law who I speak to occasionally, but we to have about a 90 minute journey, so visits are rare. I just got a text from my mum in law saying 'baby boy'.  I had no idea who she was talking about.  I then texted brother in law and found out more details, weight, time, name, how were they all.  We to found this all out about 5 hours after he was born!  

Some families are strange.

X


----------



## HappyGirl8819 (Apr 16, 2012)

Hi

Perhaps your inlaws were waiting for your brother/sister-in-law to tell you the good news. When I had my lo my husband called my Mum and his parents but didn't text other family members until later on and I know that neither my Mum or in laws text anybody. 😀


----------



## Fertilityhawk (Jan 22, 2015)

Thanks for your replies ladies.

I know I'm being more sensitive than normal, it's just that DH has 2 brothers & 1 Sister and we're the only ones that don't live within 5 miles of the in laws.  I know that my other BIL's will have known as soon as baby was born.  It just feels like we're constantly out of sight and out of mind and always the last to know things.

If it didn't concern a baby I don't suppose I'd be that bothered    
xx


----------



## sarahsuperdork (Mar 12, 2013)

I agree that maybe they were giving SIL the chance to announce/pass the good news on herself. I was annoyed when my mum told my brother I was pregnant because it meant I missed out on telling him he was going to be an uncle. It's nice when family members don't deny you the chance to share your news yourself, I wouldn't take it at all personally. 3 hours is no time at all.


----------

